# MKIV Stock speakers...what brand? component?



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

I have a MKIV golf...what i am wondering is are they component? do they have crossover? and what brand are they?


----------



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: MKIV Stock speakers...what brand? component? (INDIGO GOLF)*

bump


----------



## GTIVDUB (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: MKIV Stock speakers...what brand? component? (INDIGO GOLF)*

If it is the monsoon system the crossovers are part of the amp i believe. No idea who's components they use for speakers etc..


----------



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

bump


----------



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (INDIGO GOLF)*

BUMP....ANYBODY know about this out there???


----------



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

BUMP all you enthusiasts out there... someone must know what these are... or if they are components with crossovers


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (INDIGO GOLF)*

Why does it matter? The crossover is either built into the amp or the speaker. I think it is the amp. They are components, tweeter and woofer are seperate. They are made by monsoon. You could have found all of this information through search.


----------



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (erobinson)*

what about the cars that don't have monsoon packages? dude it matters cuz if they don't have crossovers you can't hook up an amp for them.


----------



## erobinson (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (INDIGO GOLF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INDIGO GOLF* »_what about the cars that don't have monsoon packages? dude it matters cuz if they don't have crossovers you can't hook up an amp for them.

I don't know about nonmonsoons. If they are nonmonsoon they most likely have the crossover built in, and I don't think they are components.
You could hook an amp up regardless, either one with an active crossover built in, or add custom crossovers. If you don't have a monsoon sound system, you might as well buy new speakers anyways, that way you don't even have to worry about this stuff.


----------



## TR04gli (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (erobinson)*

The monsoon system has the x-overs built into the monsoon amp. Furthermore, I know for a fact that the rear 6.5" spearers operate at a different resistance than the rest, making it downright impossible to upgrade. I dont know the numbers exactly, but I think all speakers are 4ohm except the rear 6.5" which are 8ohm. 
Good luck.


----------



## lsc2g (Feb 9, 2003)

i've never looked at my door speakers but my tweeters say blaupunkt so i'm gonna assume the doors are blaupunkt too


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (INDIGO GOLF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INDIGO GOLF* »_what about the cars that don't have monsoon packages? dude it matters cuz if they don't have crossovers you can't hook up an amp for them.


why would you want to amp a factory speaker? all you're going to do is blow the sh*t out of it. go out and buy some aftermarkets and amp those. your stock speakers are not designed to have any kind of aftermarket amp powering them. they are ment to handle about 10 watts rms. an average aftermarket amp is about 40w.


----------



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (1sik95jetta)*

so is it neccessary to install aftermarket components in the front and back?? since it is designed like that already?


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (INDIGO GOLF)*

it isn't necessary but you can do it if you want. i would at least go with components up front. the backs are up to you. you can do a coaxial or a component. if you do the components, you need an amp. they usually have a lower sensitivity rating and a higher rms than average speakers, and need a lot of power to sound good.


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (1sik95jetta)*

well I cant speak for the monsoon but the double din non monsoon (same headunit) door speakersare made by Phillips. Just cheap typical oem untreated paper cones. The tweeter is a cheap fabric soft dome with a small in line capacitor as its crossover.


----------



## INDIGO GOLF (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6-same1)*

i believe even for the monsoon packages the speakers are the same its just the head unit has an internal ampliflier..a weak one that is though.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (INDIGO GOLF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INDIGO GOLF* »_i believe even for the monsoon packages the speakers are the same its just the head unit has an internal ampliflier..a weak one that is though.

No, the speakers aren't the same. The Monsoon speakers are rated at difference impedences as the non-Monsoon's. When I tested the Monsoon speakers I pulled out of my car, I got different readings. Two were 2.3 ohms and two were 3 ohms. The non-Monsoon speakers are supposed to be a standard 4 ohm rating and they have capacitors built-in to the tweeters to attenuate the bass frequencies. In Monsoon setups, this is done by the amp.


----------



## jettaiv4turbochrg (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (1sik95jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sik95jetta* »_

why would you want to amp a factory speaker? all you're going to do is blow the sh*t out of it. go out and buy some aftermarkets and amp those. your stock speakers are not designed to have any kind of aftermarket amp powering them. they are ment to handle about 10 watts rms. an average aftermarket amp is about 40w. 

Not exactly.... I threw alot of power to the stock speakers and have never blown them yet. About 150 rms was put in them. It's all about setting up your system. They were keeping up with these subs.








Alot of people ask what the hell are in the doors. I say stocks.







They say no way..... Its the way you set up the EQ, crossover points are set up.....


----------



## 02GTI-VR6-same1 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (jettaiv4suprchrg)*

yes I've always had at least 75-100 watts rms to my factory front speakers. As long as they are correctly crossed over they handle it fine


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (02GTI-VR6-same1)*

im running about 40RMS full range into my stock door speakers, im having NO problems with distortion or power limits.
i say the stockers are good for just about 60RMS Fullrange


----------

